# Pile of Cherry



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 2, 2015)

Earlier I had posted about some large Cherry logs I had picked up. Started sawing them last night and just had to share. This first batch was from a short log that yielded some beautifully figured pieces. Sawed at 6/4 this one log yielded 11 boards 25" wide and 55" long! I'm pretty happy about these. More pics to come as we saw more of these logs. The best logs are yet to come!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice lumber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice Allen! The crotch figure on those is beautiful! I love milling pictures.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Some fine figure in that.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 3, 2015)

Beautiful! But what is a shirt log?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 3, 2015)

Most awesome! Sure is nice to see the results of all your work. Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 3, 2015)

If you have more of that crotch to cut think bowl blanks - Really nice lumber Allen


----------



## winters98 (Nov 3, 2015)

So I may get booed for saying this but.. is never liked working with cherry I never really seen then appeal as it's just pinkish in color. That being sea nice boards


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 3, 2015)

Robert, I'm sure it was a typo when you said "shirt" log. Just look at the first picture, you likely meant to say pants log. Nice looking planks either way.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 3, 2015)

Allen,
That is an impressive stack of fine looking cherry. If the best is yet to come I am all too anxious to see what is yet to come.
Dave


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 4, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Robert, I'm sure it was a typo when you said "shirt" log. Just look at the first picture, you likely meant to say pants log. Nice looking planks either way.


I have heard a log with a crotch called a Schoolmarm before , not sure why Never did hear of a shirt or pants log.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2015)

Gorgeous wood man. Just anpther species that doesn't grow wild here and that I wish it did. I think cherry is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2015)

winters98 said:


> So I may get booed for saying this but.. is never liked working with cherry I never really seen then appeal as it's just pinkish in color. That being sea nice boards



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 4, 2015)

winters98 said:


> So I may get booed for saying this but.. is never liked working with cherry I never really seen then appeal as it's just pinkish in color. That being sea nice boards


BOOO I never really noticed it being pink, it usually starts out a little brownish and turns darker and more red as it ages. One of my favorite woods to work, we don't get many brutes like this one here in Northern VT though. I milled around 2000 feet this spring and I don't think I made a board over 12" wide.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the compliments on the boards and the jokes on the typo. Meant to type "short" log. Interesting thing though is my daughter thought the book matched pair looked like a set of pants so you're not far off. Hope to saw more of these this weekend.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

Allen are those pants spoken for yet? What is the thickness?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 5, 2015)

All of the planks from this log were sawn at 6/4.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2015)

winters98 said:


> So I may get booed for saying this but.. is never liked working with cherry I never really seen then appeal as it's just pinkish in color. That being sea nice boards





Kevin said:


> Gorgeous wood man. Just anpther species that doesn't grow wild here and that I wish it did. I think cherry is beautiful.





Kevin said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!





sprucegum said:


> BOOO I never really noticed it being pink, it usually starts out a little brownish and turns darker and more red as it ages. One of my favorite woods to work, we don't get many brutes like this one here in Northern VT though. I milled around 2000 feet this spring and I don't think I made a board over 12" wide.



I disagree with the nay and agree with the yeahs- Love the smell, workability, color and the burl- YUMMY. Jealous of @Allen Tomaszek Logs- Beuatiful. a sample of cherry in all its beauty.. It is a wood that makes it easy to look great.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------

